# Oscars 2017: which gown do you like the best?



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/style/oscars-2017-best-worst-dressed-slideshow-wp-225732046/photo-p-onstage-during-89th-annual-photo-225732105.html

here is a link with actresses wearing dresses at Academy award ceremony 2017.

which one do you like the best? ( if you care )

as for me I like no. 14  even though I haven't watched a ceremony itself but I do like to see what sort of attire they wore....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I liked my grown best thanks.................


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Strange comment on nr. 15;

"people probably expected something with just a little more oomph. (Photo: Getty Images)"

I think miss Hayek has got plenty of oomph, regardless of whatever dress.

And yes, Scarlet J doesn't look her best in that outfit.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Amy Adams in Tom Ford, for me...just something about that gown.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd better not say in case I pick the wrong one.... :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I liked my grown best thanks.................


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Antiquarian said:


> Amy Adams in Tom Ford, for me...just something about that gown.


right, not bad.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


your outfits are unique. do you own all of them?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Family from Dame Edna?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Family from Dame Edna?


Close, Aunty Jack sort of the bad cousins............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I liked No. 20 Chrissy Teigen. I'm just a fan of white/cream these days and it's just a very artsy, unique design. Makes me think of Ancient Greek togas or something.


----------

